# 'Nuff said!



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seen outside the John's Cross Inn.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I trust you went in and sampled his fare, excellent food and easy parking for Motorhomes and only 200 yards from us !

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I trust you went in and sampled his fare, excellent food and easy parking for Motorhomes and only 200 yards from us !
> 
> Peter


Unfortunately no. It was shut and early in the morning and I was hanging around waiting for my motorhome to be serviced by your good selves.

Instead I strolled on to the truck stop further up and had a full English which was very nice thank you.

BTW your service guy said my motorhome would be ready about 11:00, sure enough to the second it was wheeled out on the stroke of 11:00 for me to pick up. Much appreciated.


----------

